# Glass for 66 GTO Post



## Mr66GTO (Nov 12, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get glass for 66 GTO post car?? I need Vent Glass, Door Glass & Quarter Glass. Any information will help. Thanks.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Auto City Classic


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

allpawl66 said:


> Auto City Classic


Have purchased new correct dated windshields & side glass from Auto City, easy to deal with (I picked glass up while visiting relatives) On rear glass, most likely, better off with unscratched original, too much distortion at least been my exp with '68-72 Pontiac 2 door A-body back glass.

Searching for nice used glass, need to post whether you need non tinted, or factory tinted. 
Several of us have deep stocks of used parts. Know I've sold dozens of straight rustfree '66 & '67 Tempest-GTO doors over the years, but good percentage of the time, have shipped them out bare, no glass, no window regulators.


----------

